# Vets charges for small animals!!!!!!



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

My daughters hamsters back leg was swollen. As the vets are closed tomorrow 
We popped her to the vets. They think something had been caught around it but had ome off. They prescribed pain killer and antibiotics. Forty quid!!!!! I think it is disgusting to charge that amount. How many hamsters will be denied vet care because of the high costs?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds fairly reasonable to me- that would include the consultation fee as well as the pain relief & antibiotics. They need to cover their costs, vets aren't charities after all


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Vets aren't cheap for any animal, if people don't seek vet care because of money then they are breaking the law


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if people dont want to pay the vet bills they shouldnt get the animal in all honesty.
just because hamsters are small animals doesnt mean they are cheep, the price sounds reasonable to me

£15 -£20 consultion fee
did you have injectable pain meds and antibiotics? thats normally around another £20
if you had a perscription bottle of each meds to give by mouth your looking at around £8 - £10 each bottle

do you use fluffy cotton wool type bedding for your hamster? as she may have caught her leg in that if you do, that stuff is very dangerous and can even kill, it really shouldnt be allowed to be sold


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hmm I dont think its that bad really. I know it seems extortionate but when you break it down as has been done by others, it makes sense x


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

I don`t see it bad. Peppy my old Syrian had a tumour and needed a op to remove it and cost sixty pounds. I didn`t care TBH, anything to get him better, but the poor thing died anyway  Hope hammy is feeling better though


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

That seems reasonable to me. When I had to take my mouse Eddie to the vet it cost about £60 and that was because he had a bad skin infection. Consult was £21 then meds and aftercare. The vets I took him to cost more than the vets I go to usually but I didn't want to stress him out to much and took him to the closest one which happens to also be the most expensive one. Some people may think spending £60 on a mouse is ridiculous but I love all my pets and will pay whatever it costs to make them well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

MLB said:


> That seems reasonable to me. When I had to take my mouse Eddie to the vet it cost about £60 and that was because he had a bad skin infection. Consult was £21 then meds and aftercare. The vets I took him to cost more than the vets I go to usually but I didn't want to stress him out to much and took him to the closest one which happens to also be the most expensive one. Some people may think spending £60 on a mouse is ridiculous but I love all my pets and will pay whatever it costs to make them well.


That`s what everyone said when we paid £60 for Peppy. "Your mad to be spending that on a hamster; why not spend it on something nice?"


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I totally agree with your point about many small animals being refused vet care because of the charge, my vets only charges £7.50 for a small animal consultation, but obviously any prescribed meds are the same whatever animal you take in. your ham is lucky she has a good owner who puts money before her care, like you say, so many wont be that lucky


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I don`t see it bad. Peppy my old Syrian had a tumour and needed a op to remove it and cost sixty pounds. I didn`t care TBH, anything to get him better, but the poor thing died anyway  Hope hammy is feeling better though


That's very reasonable, I've paid almost £200 before to have 4 mammary tumours removed on one of my rats, worth every penny as we had anoter 6 months with her


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> That's very reasonable, I've paid almost £200 before to have 4 mammary tumours removed on one of my rats, worth every penny as we had anoter 6 months with her


I will be taking Valentine soon, to have her 4th and 5th tumour removed (if the vet will do it), I will be looking at well over £100 for that, shes 3 tomorrow so for a rat shes ancient but if it gives her a few months I will count every penny as worth it.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm another one who thinks that's reasonable. 

I cannot understand why people complain at vets' prices, if you can't fix the problem yourself you need someone who can, be it a builder, dentist, doctor or vet. They're all qualified in their own field so do you think they should run their practice as a charity then?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I will be taking Valentine soon, to have her 4th and 5th tumour removed (if the vet will do it), I will be looking at well over £100 for that, shes 3 tomorrow so for a rat shes ancient but if it gives her a few months I will count every penny as worth it.


Best of luck TDM, & Valentine is an amazing age, but if she's still well in herself go for it xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Best of luck TDM, & Valentine is an amazing age, but if she's still well in herself go for it xx


She is hun, I wouldnt be considering it but shes still got a good weight on her, no breathing issues and shes eating like a little horse, so I cant just give up because shes old. And shes 3 now, as of 22 mins ago :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She is hun, I wouldnt be considering it but shes still got a good weight on her, no breathing issues and shes eating like a little horse, so I cant just give up because shes old. And shes 3 now, as of 22 mins ago :thumbup:


Awwww, happy birthday Valentine  xxxx


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

For me the money doesn't come into it, I base it on the animal and its quality of life. If the treatment is going to increase their lifespan and they will have a good quality of life I'd go for it no matter the cost, if that animal means a lot to you it's worth every penny.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

8tansox said:


> I'm another one who thinks that's reasonable.
> 
> I cannot understand why people complain at vets' prices, if you can't fix the problem yourself you need someone who can, be it a builder, dentist, doctor or vet. They're all qualified in their own field so do you think they should run their practice as a charity then?


The point of my post was our hamster was lucky we were prepared to pay but i am sure many others will be denied treatment because of the costs. Most are bought as kids pets as they are cheap.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

rose said:


> The point of my post was our hamster was lucky we were prepared to pay but i am sure many others will be denied treatment because of the costs. Most are bought as kids pets as they are cheap.


Then they are breaking the law & risk being prosecuted if they're found out. I always tell anyone thinking of getting any pet, including the traditionally 'cheap' species such as rodents, lagomorphs, fish & small birds, that there is no such thing as a cheap pet


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

rose said:


> The point of my post was our hamster was lucky we were prepared to pay but i am sure many others will be denied treatment because of the costs. Most are bought as kids pets as they are cheap.


This is something I have to agree with.
We are a forum of animal lovers. We are all going to think that treating our pets is worth it because we love them very much. But lots of people don't. As has been said, people get hamsters as they think they're cheap and easy to look after. Somebody who is a client of a friend got one for their daughter and their daughter forgot to feed it. (bearing in mind that the girl was about 3) The mother let the hamster starve to death to "teach the girl a lesson".:mad2: If somebody lets an animal starve to death for something as petty as that, do you think they'd really want to spend £50 on getting it treated for mites? I'd love to have reported that woman for animal cruelty, but there's no proof of it and I don't even know her name.

Anyway. The point is that while that amount of money isn't more than you'd expect, I'm worried that lots of people won't take their pets to the vet because the amount they charge is, quite frankly, stupid. I'm not an expert on the price of drugs, but I'm pretty sure that if I come away with 2ml of baytril which I pay £30 for, they are probably making a fair profit. (I do not pay for a consultation fee, so the £30 would only be for the baytril)


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

elmthesofties said:


> Anyway. The point is that while that amount of money isn't more than you'd expect, I'm worried that lots of people won't take their pets to the vet because the amount they charge is, quite frankly, stupid. I'm not an expert on the price of drugs, but I'm pretty sure that if I come away with 2ml of baytril which I pay £30 for, they are probably making a fair profit. (I do not pay for a consultation fee, so the £30 would only be for the baytril)


You should think about changing your vet if they charge £30 for 2ml of baytril!! Are you quite sure that doesn't include a consultation fee?

There are bound to be some vets out there who overcharge (and it sounds like yours is one of them!), but the majority do not. Vets have masses of overheads to pay for, and £30-£40 for a consultation plus pain relief and antibiotics sounds reasonable to me.

Why should vets have to take a hit and lower their prices just because some people are cruel and irresponsible enough not to get their animals treated when they need it? Vets have to make a profit, else they'd go out of business, and then where would we all take our sick and injured animals?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I had to call a vet out on Easter Monday evening a while back, to put my chinchilla to sleep. The price mattered not one bit to me, I just wanted to put him out of his pain there and then. I fully expected it to be around £50-70, for having to calling them out to the surgery specially. I got one hell of a shock when they gave me the price, £19, for a call out, emergency examination, and to actually do what was needed. Not all vets are overpriced!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

rose said:


> The point of my post was our hamster was lucky we were prepared to pay but i am sure many others will be denied treatment because of the costs. Most are bought as kids pets as they are cheap.


I see your point: reeally that people who cant afford vet bills shouldnt have pets!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Years ago (same vets) used to charge a price for a small animal I.e. hamster, bird,fish, guinea pig would be half the consultation fee of a cat or dog which I think was fairer. I think a lot of people who pay £10 for a pet would rather replace it than shell out £40 on a vets bill. I know vets are running a business but I always hoped their main aim is to help pets. most vets I know are very well off. I also think vaccinations and spays should be cheaper to encourage people to do it.


----------



## SidneyFrankie (Nov 14, 2012)

£30 for 2ml of baytril is extortion if that is what some vets charge. Mine charged £7 for a pill sized bottle filled to the top early last year.

I think it is ridiculous that people will buy a pet but not be prepared to pay for vet treatment if needed.

I had a rabbit who was unfortunate to suffer from bad teeth. He had an abscess caused by an infect tooth root. To have it lanced, the offending tooth removed and a course of antibiotics cost £90. Then for 5 months he had to have his remaining incisors trimmed down every month. This cost £40 a go. After another infection setting in, he had his incisions removed ( £100), and was placed on long term antibiotics. Before suffering another abcess (£90) Adding on vaccinations and neutering, ( things they don't tell you in the pet shop at time of purchase) my £20 rabbit cost a fortune in his life time. But it was a cost that had to be paid. People who are not willing to pay out should not have animals as pets.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rose said:


> Years ago (same vets) used to charge a price for a small animal I.e. hamster, bird,fish, guinea pig would be half the consultation fee of a cat or dog which I think was fairer. I think a lot of people who pay £10 for a pet would rather replace it than shell out £40 on a vets bill. I know vets are running a business but I always hoped their main aim is to help pets. most vets I know are very well off. I also think vaccinations and spays should be cheaper to encourage people to do it.


small animal consult at my vets is £15.50, a dog consult is £50
YEARS ago, the same vets used to charge £5 for a small animal consult, however these days things cost much more then they used to......

vets have to charge what they charge for vaccines to cover their own costs, vaccines are not the expensive really


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> small animal consult at my vets is £15.50, a dog consult is £50
> YEARS ago, the same vets used to charge £5 for a small animal consult, however these days things cost much more then they used to......
> 
> vets have to charge what they charge for vaccines to cover their own costs, vaccines are not the expensive really


£50 just for a consultation? that is pretty extreme, just to see a dog. Most round here wouldn't pay that, in fact I'm pretty sure some of the Joskins would just find their own solution with a gun...

Ours really aren't bad then, £12.50 for a consultation for a dog, and I think it's the same for other animals too. And if I take my dogs in for their annual vaccinations they only charge for the injection not a consult fee.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you have your vaccinations with a nurse here then you dont pay a consult fee.

the prices are what they are, and if you arent prepared to pay it you shouldnt have the animal in my opinion :wink:

i spend an absolute fortune in vet bills, especially with the neglect/ill cases i take on, but i would pay it all again in a heartbeat


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I've been pretty lucky and not had any huge vet bills *touch wood*, but yes if anyone needs the vet, they get to see the vet as soon as their free. If I can't afford it there and then, I do a payment agreement with them. Im lucky as my aunt works there so they know I'm not going to do a runner:lol:.

Whilst I'd pay it though, I know for sure some wouldn't, especially the ones whose dogs are nothing more than a tool for a job to them They'd find it easier to simply "replace" it.

They must be pretty happy when they see you come through the door though, ever notice how vets really like people with lots of pets?:lol:


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I think they like my whole family!! I have 4 cavaliers (they must rub their hands as cavs arent the healthiest!) 2 cats and a hamster. I have had 3 cavs in the past, lost 2 cats (one was a £500 bill) my daughter has 3 cats and a dog, one son has 2 dogs and cats, another has 2 cats and a new cav pup - and we all use the same vets!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I had Athena pts this morning and the vet charged £7.95 to see us and to put her to sleep, I know all vets dont charge that little, but even at the full consultation price I cant understand why so many small animals arent even given that final kindness, surely people cant say thats down to money.


----------



## charlieb (Jan 10, 2010)

That seams reasonable for that. My rescue syrian has been poorly it was £21 for consultation and to have his nails cut - he had to have some gas to help as he hates to be handled, ontop of that antibiotics £18 3 urine samples at £15ish each, he is going back tomorrow to see if there is improvement after 2 weeks as last week there was only a slight improvement. They arent cheap pets they still get ill just like any bigger animal. Even then they are cheaper than the bigger animals - My dogs vet bill recently was just over £3,000 (did include surgery, thank goodness for pet insurance!)


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Vet prices aren't really unreasonable. It takes YEARS of training and experience to become a vet and you have to be extremely clever to be able to do the things they do with animals. Being a vet isn't at all easy and they deserve a good pay.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree with all that about vets being clever worth the money etc!!!!!!!!!!!
What I am banging on about, are not us, the people on this forum who are animal mad and who would sell their soul to pay a vets bill. What I am trying to get across is small inexpensive pets bought on a whim by parents are very unlikely to spend that sort of money if the pets fall ill. The hamsters etc will be left to die and will be denied treatment. That was all I was trying to say!!:confused1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

rose said:


> I agree with all that about vets being clever worth the money etc!!!!!!!!!!!
> What I am banging on about, are not us, the people on this forum who are animal mad and who would sell their soul to pay a vets bill. What I am trying to get across is small inexpensive pets bought on a whim by parents are very unlikely to spend that sort of money if the pets fall ill. The hamsters etc will be left to die and will be denied treatment. That was all I was trying to say!!:confused1:


Which is why it is so important to try to educate people, one look at my monthly vet bills normally put most off :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to say I took your original post as you meant it rose. I dont know what could be done about it really, people who care will take their animals to the vet, people who see them as a cheap toy for the kids wont. Vets cant resuce their prices enough to make it an acceptable price for the latter type of pet owner so unfortunately a lot will suffer . I do think though that you can have a pet pts cheaply enough, surely thats better than leaving them to suffer, and thats a small price to pay, many still wont though.


----------

